
XMind SDK for JavaScript (IN BOTH NODE.JS and BROWSERS) - leungwensen
https://github.com/leungwensen/xmind-sdk-javascript
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

If it does get submitted again, please don't use allcaps in the title.

Good luck.

